

Tell HN: Revoltlike.com - Revolt like an Egyptian - emilepetrone
http://www.revoltlike.com/
To help support the cleanup &#38; transition, I made Revoltlike.com tonight. Very simple - buy a tshirt, and all profits will be going to charities in Egypt.
======
silverlight
It would probably inspire more confidence to at least name the charity that
you are planning on donating the money to. Donating to "Egypt" is great, but a
lot of folks these days are wary of donation sites (like this one) that tend
to spring up after major disasters without a clear plan of action. We've all
been a little too burned by the Haiti charities that took a 40% cut off the
top of all donations[1].

Also, you say "100% of sales" -- does that mean you are essentially eating the
cost of the t-shirt itself? Or do you mean "100% of profits"?

[1] [http://www.csmonitor.com/World/2010/0114/Wyclef-Jean-Yele-
re...](http://www.csmonitor.com/World/2010/0114/Wyclef-Jean-Yele-relief-Is-
this-best-way-to-help-Haiti)

